# Bareboat chartering in the Argolic&Saronic gulf, Greece.



## joseCorrea (Oct 5, 2008)

I intend to bareboat in the Argolic&Saronic Gulf next summer. I appreciate any suggestions about charter companies, and marinas in the islands.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Let's make it clear right from the start: there are no marinas in this area, apart from the home port, most probably Kalamaki, near Athens. A single week cruise lets you go not much south of Spetses island, while a two week cruise allows you to go as far south as Kyparissi bay, SE Peloponnisos. If on a two week tour you can alternatively sail down the first four of the western Cyclades islands (Kea, Kythnos, Serifos Sifnos) and then turn westward to the southern tip of Hydra (Hydra harbour gets extremely crowded and I would be surprised if you found a place there even on triple rafting row!). You can find very useful information in Heikell's Greek Waters Pilot book. Chartering companies I would suggest are FYLY and Nomicos Yachts, respective websites:
Greece Yacht Charter,yacht charter greece, Yachtcharter Greece,yachtcharter greece,Yacht Charter Greece, Yacht charter Greece,griechenland,Griechenland,Segelboot Charter,Sailboatcharter,sailboatcharter,
Nomicos Yachts charter: Home
You will surely make sweet dreams by reading sailing logs at the following links:
Travels with S/Y Thetis
Yacht charter Greece and sailing holidays Greece and Turkey - Marine navigation - Yacht charters Greek islands and Turkish coasts
Do not hesitate to send me a personal e-mail asking for specific information or clarifications.


----------



## s1j1m10 (Jul 11, 2008)

*One Idea!!!*

I picked up a Bareboat from Neilson in Porto Heli last year and sailed across to Hydra (No problem berthing on Key) and then over to the western Cyclades (Kea, Kythnos, Serifos, Sifnos,Milos) then back over to the Pelopenese for a few days before sailing back to Porto Heli. The bus trip from Athens to Porto Heli is a bit of a drag but if you want to stay away from the Athens/Lavrion rush you will find that Milos and the Pelopenese are nice and quiet. Whole trip took 2 weeks and was pretty cheap


----------



## edsml (Apr 14, 2008)

*re greece*

I'm also chartering there for the first time and I have two main questions (among the dozens). If I do a one-way from Athens or Lavrio to Paros, would I be able to, with an overnight or long first day and only visiting 4 or 5 islands, sail the southern Cyclades on a one week charter?

Are you familiar with Royal Eagle? They have some fairly new yachts available. Thanks for any suggestions.

edsml


----------



## s1j1m10 (Jul 11, 2008)

*One week charter*

The short answer is Yes -depending on your experience, the time of year. and how much "relaxing" you want to do. You should not be doing hardly any up wind sailing in the summer but just remember that this is a popular route and the further you get from Athens the better it gets (If you like it quiet like me). The only real problem you need to be careful of is if you are doing the return trip which can be against a strong wind.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Not much to add! Sailing off from Lavrion will save you one day that you can spend on an island of your choice. The full options are Kea, Kythnos, Serifos, Syros, Mykonos, Rinia (offshore anchorage), Sifnos and Naoussa Paros. Sailing further south may pose problems when beating back to North.


----------



## Alz8 (Nov 21, 2014)

Maybe that is old post, but that is nice Trip... Royal Eagle have new yachts now model 2014/15, just if you reserve yacht from German Royal Eagle maybe you take better price.
Also i think that if you choose to start your holidays from Athens (12:00 - 13:30) then you can receive your boat earlier than Lavrion (17:00). Ask them for it...


----------

